# Unicorns Are (Were) Real!!



## Cathbad (Nov 28, 2018)

Three-tonne unicorn lived at the same time as human beings, researchers reveal


----------



## -K2- (Nov 28, 2018)

Are you familiar with goat's made into unicorns?

K2


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 28, 2018)

-K2- said:


> Are you familiar with goat's made into unicorns?
> 
> K2


I've seen horses made into them, but not goats.


----------



## -K2- (Nov 28, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> I've seen horses made into them, but not goats.



https://observationdeck.kinja.com/the-un-natural-history-of-man-made-unicorns-1658601966






K2


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Nov 28, 2018)

They quack like a goat to me


----------



## Boaz (Nov 29, 2018)

Unicow.... that's unbelievabull.

And now for the Tunicorn....


----------



## -K2- (Nov 29, 2018)

Boaz said:


> Unicow.... that's unbelievabull.
> And now for the Tunicorn....



Don't forget the Narwhal (though it's a tooth *I believe*);






K2


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 29, 2018)

-K2- said:


> Don't forget the Narwhal (though it's a tooth *I believe*);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love these critters!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2018)

-K2- said:


> Don't forget the Narwhal (though it's a tooth *I believe*);
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen the Narwhale song on Youtube?


----------



## -K2- (Dec 3, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Have you seen the Narwhale song on Youtube?



After your post I looked it up... Why are you so cruel?  

I'm now left with only half of the few braincells I had.  

K2


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2018)

-K2- said:


> After your post I looked it up... Why are you so cruel?
> 
> I'm now left with only half of the few braincells I had.
> 
> K2



Because having seen it, Im compelled to tell people about it.  I don't know why.


----------



## sunspoke (Dec 27, 2018)

And don't forget the still living rhinoceros!


----------



## picklematrix (Dec 27, 2018)

sunspoke said:


> And don't forget the still living rhinoceros!


I had it in my head that rhino's were extinct, but it seems there is one sunspecies still hanging on.


----------



## Scookey (Dec 27, 2018)

Remember reading about that old rhino with the big horn and how people considered it could be the origin of the unicorn concept. Seemed to make sense at the time and still does now, although it is nothing that can be proved for sure. Curious how most unicorn concepts involve a horse-like creature though. Horses more romantic than rhinos? Certainly more rideable


----------

